# Socal Newbie Herf



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

So there have been a lot of newbies falling down the slope and joining this website. We got to talking and were interested in having a socal newbie herf.

new member srduggins says if the herf stays small we can have it in his backyard in garden grove. :tu

So why dont we start the planning on this..

I have access to some long tables and have no problem bring those.

What can everyone else bring?


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

I am not a newbie but I am Local (Cypress) I'd love to Herf with the SoCal


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Steve's (srduggins) a cool dude. Do we have a date yet?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

This is very early in the planning stages so nothing is set....Us socal newbs were just talking about it in another thread and thought it would be fun


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Can old farts attend too? p


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> Can old farts attend too? p


Your a young kid:bl, you only look old hanging out with me:tpd:

Rob :chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

This rocks, I love to see new members setting up HERFs and making new friends. This is how the BABOTL's were formed! :tu


----------



## gonzo (Apr 12, 2007)

jovenhut said:


> I am not a newbie but I am Local (Cypress) I'd love to Herf with the SoCal


I'm in Cypress too, and I'd love to meet any of you that are in the Orange County area also...

Stomp'N'Rock,

Joseph


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe when I get back to the states I could get in on this. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## srduggins (Jun 3, 2008)

I need to sweet talk the wife into allowing this. Any suggestions? She's usually gone a few weekends a year, so it might have to wait until then.

Steve (on vacation in Oak Island, NC)


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Depending on the date, and if I have the time off, I'd like to come 
Scott


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

Great idea. I have to work on some weekends, but would love to go if it works out


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

BTW, I also have a 6 foot folding table I can bring if I can make it.
Scott


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey *srduggins let us know the outcome after talking with your wife&#8230;.If that doesn't work out maybe we all could find anice cigar bar to meet at. Id offer up my apartment but I have a small patio that wont accommodate too many people.*

It looks like we have some non newbie's that want to attend&#8230;.Are we going to keep this a newbie event or do you guys want anyone to be able to come? Im fine either way&#8230;.


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd love to attend this Herf... I have some a table or two that I can bring as well. :tu


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

I would be willing to come. I have a smoker(for meats)...and would be willing to set and cook 2 or 3 Pork Shoulders. Pulled pork sandwiches??? :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

I would need to get some lead time to plan the menu. Baked beans anyone???:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

This is just in the planning stages right?...

*I would vote for newbies only for the first herf then open for others on different herfs*


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Savor the Stick said:


> I would be willing to come. I have a smoker(for meats)...and would be willing to set and cook 2 or 3 Pork Shoulders. Pulled pork sandwiches??? :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr
> 
> I would need to get some lead time to plan the menu. Baked beans anyone???:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr
> 
> ...


I like your style my friend! :tu :ss


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Why limit it to Newbies? The way I see it, the more people I can meet the better.
Scott


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Poriggity said:


> Why limit it to Newbies? The way I see it, the more people I can meet the better.
> Scott


yeah, and noobs need moderators present:r j/k


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> yeah, and noobs need moderators present:r j/k


 No we don't :bl



srduggins said:


> I need to sweet talk the wife into allowing this. Any suggestions? She's usually gone a few weekends a year, so it might have to wait until then.


Don't ask me every time I try and hold something she says no :bn

Rob :tpd:

:r that's what mods are for


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Why limit it to Newbies? The way I see it, the more people I can meet the better.
> Scott


Well its really the choice of the folk(s) putting it on. Main thing is they have an enjoyable herf IMHO.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Well its really the choice of the folk(s) putting it on. Main thing is they have an enjoyable herf IMHO.


It's easy to say "the more the merrier" but I could certainly understand how a few of y'all might want to get together first as a dry run...or at least to get your stories straight  before having the gorob's and poker's of the world decend upon you.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> It's easy to say "the more the merrier" but I could certainly understand how a few of y'all might want to get together first as a dry run...or at least to get your stories straight  before having the gorob's and poker's of the world decend upon you.


If it were me, I would want the knowledgeable FOGs like poker (and the dumasses like gorob23 ) there if they were so inclined. Think of the experience and knowledge one could obtain by herfing with them. Not to mention the friendships as a result. Kelly (poker) and Rob (gorob23) are two of the finest people I know.

Just my :2



j6ppc said:


> Well its really the choice of the folk(s) putting it on. Main thing is they have an enjoyable herf IMHO.


Bottom line, Jon is absolutely correct.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Kelly (poker) and Rob (gorob23) are two of the finest people I know.
> 
> Just my :2
> 
> .


:bnYou Obliviously don't know either of us all that great! He is just ok and I don't even like herfing with me :ss

Really just have who you want and have a good time. I always have a good time when I can have the Boy's over but it is a headache. Having said that I would rather spend my $$ on a herf for the boys than by a box of cigars! :tu
Rob

I really have good time over at the Patio :tpd:


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

EvanS said:


> It's easy to say "the more the merrier" but I could certainly understand how a few of y'all might want to get together first as a dry run...or at least to get your stories straight  before having the gorob's and poker's of the world decend upon you.


Could you imagine if we got the whole SoCal Patio crew there? They would quit cigars completly and move on to something more calming like tupperware gatherings. :r

No, I agree 100% that they should feel comfortable for their first gathering, before we unleash Rob there.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> :bnYou Obliviously don't know either of us all that great! He is just ok and I don't even like herfing with me :ss
> 
> Really just have who you want and have a good time. I always have a good time when I can have the Boy's over but it is a headache. Having said that I would rather spend my $$ on a herf for the boys than by a box of cigars! :tu
> Rob
> ...





poker said:


> Could you imagine if we got the whole SoCal Patio crew there? They would quit cigars completly and move on to something more calming like tupperware gatherings. :r
> 
> No, I agree 100% that they should feel comfortable for their first gathering, before we unleash Rob there.


You wise old men are spot on.
I was only trying to point out a reason to not exclude FOGs. It may or may not work for this particular case.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

poker said:


> No, I agree 100% that they should feel comfortable for their first gathering, before we unleash Rob there.


this is all I was saying :r but it certainly was worthy of repeating

threadjack "off"??


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I think most of the newbs want to have a newb only herf cause they feel more comfortable that way....Im open to anything though....I just want to herf


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Maybe we could even do a patio herf at my place and they could all be invited (and anyone else for that matter). This way if they feel like leaving for any reason they can at any time. (We'll make sure Rob dosent come so they feel at home. :r)


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

poker said:


> Maybe we could even do a patio herf at my place and they could all be invited (and anyone else for that matter). This way if they feel like leaving for any reason they can at any time. (We'll make sure Rob dosent come so they feel at home. :r)


Sounds good to me :ss


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> I think most of the newbs want to have a newb only herf cause they feel more comfortable that way....Im open to anything though....I just want to herf


As a newb... I would feel more comfortable with just newbs around but at the same time, I would love to gain knowledge from the gorillas that have been around longer. Of course that is just my :2


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

poker said:


> Maybe we could even do a patio herf at my place and they could all be invited (and anyone else for that matter). This way if they feel like leaving for any reason they can at any time. (We'll make sure Rob dosent come so they feel at home. :r)


What time??? :ss :tu


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

poker said:


> ........
> 
> No, I agree 100% that they should feel comfortable for their first gathering, before we unleash Rob there.


They wouldn't want the fire department showing up, now would they?


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Remember: A herf is not really about cigars. That's only the binder that brings us together. FOG or newbie, who cares. It's really about just hanging out.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm a newbie and don't post much here but I would love to meet GOROB23!!! :tu

I heard from another newbie that he is a CIGAR GURU so if he shows up I would love to attend!!! :chk

Friend invite sent to GOROB23!!! :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

thschrminm said:


> I'm a newbie and don't post much here but I would love to meet GOROB23!!! :tu
> 
> I heard from another newbie that he is a CIGAR GURU so if he shows up I would love to attend!!! :chk
> 
> Friend invite sent to GOROB23!!! :ss


thschrminm, I have met gorob23. He ain't much to write home about.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

BP22 said:


> What time??? :ss :tu


I'll set something up after I get back from Maui:tu


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

poker said:


> I'll set something up after I get back from Maui:tu


Sweet...have a great trip Kelly!


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

I would love to attend this herf since it will be my first one, maybe making me a newb??? :ss

Let me know if I can attend.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> Maybe we could even do a patio herf at my place and they could all be invited (and anyone else for that matter). This way if they feel like leaving for any reason they can at any time. (We'll make sure Rob dosent come so they feel at home. :r)





pnoon said:


> thschrminm, I have met gorob23. He ain't much to write home about.


You guys wonder why we get talked about so pooely! :bn leave their thread alone!



poker said:


> I'll set something up after I get back from Maui:tu


When are WE leaving

Newbi herf whatever just relax have a great time as it has been said before
"it isn't about the cigars" :tu

Jose and Brandon your NOT A newbi :bn


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

gorob23 said:


> Jose and Brandon your NOT A newbi :bn


I've never been to the Patio...:hn :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> I've never been to the Patio...:hn :r


Whose fault is that?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Whose fault is that?


See below v v v


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im down for whatever herf we come up with :tu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

BP22 said:


> I've never been to the Patio...:hn :r


You never been to The Deck either but your always invited :tu


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

gorob23 said:


> You never been to The Deck either but your always invited :tu


Super sweet!


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> You never been to The Deck either but your always invited :tu


WOW you have a Deck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

thschrminm said:


> WOW you have a Deck!!!!!!!!!!!!


you may never know :bn

:r Leave these guys alone :bl


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

poker said:


> I'll get something up after I get back from Maui:tu


Man you take a long time.................................:chk


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

galaga said:


> Man you take a long time.................................:chk


I'll bring you back a coconut flavored cigar my friend.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

poker said:


> Maybe we could even do a patio herf at my place and they could all be invited (and anyone else for that matter). This way if they feel like leaving for any reason they can at any time. (We'll make sure Rob dosent come so they feel at home. :r)


If Rob is out, can I be his newbie replacement?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

cigarflip said:


> If Rob is out, can I be his newbie replacement?


yes your invited Larry :ss (just bring enough cigars to share) lol


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> If Rob is out, can I be his newbie replacement?


sheesh I'm newer than U both Larry.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

BP22 said:


> What time??? :ss :tu


More like "What date?"


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Lets say......I start a new thread and lets leave the new guys alone. They are however very welcome to join us.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> If Rob is out, can I be his newbie replacement?


if larry dosent come can i be his replacement?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

poker said:


> Lets say......I start a new thread and lets leave the new guys alone. They are however very welcome to join us.


seriously guys, if you want to meet up with the best guys i know come to pokers patio...

LoL that rhymed!


----------



## Ralphanator (Dec 6, 2003)

pnoon said:


> if It Were Me, I Would Want The Knowledgeable Fogs Like Poker (and The Dumasses Like Gorob23 ) There If They Were So Inclined. Think Of The Experience And Knowledge One Could Obtain By Herfing With Them. Not To Mention The Friendships As A Result. Kelly (poker) And Rob (gorob23) Are Two Of The Finest People I Know.


suck Ass LoL!!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> More like "What date?"


It's all good Larry...I'll drive.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

If any other newbs are interested here is the link:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=167832

Im a complete newb to herfs (this will be my first) and I plan on going so get your newb butts down there :tu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> If any other newbs are interested here is the link:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=167832
> 
> Im a complete newb to herfs (this will be my first) and I plan on going so get your newb butts down there :tu


YOur the 1st to say yes! I have a cigar for you:tu

Rob:w


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> YOur the 1st to say yes! I have a cigar for you:tu
> 
> Rob:w


I said yes too. Where's my cigar?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cigarflip said:


> I said yes too. Where's my cigar?


I'll share the coconut flavored ones Kelly brings back from Hawaii....:tu


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

galaga said:


> I'll share the coconut flavored ones Kelly brings back from Hawaii....:tu


Thanks Rick! I'll make sure I reciprocate by sending you some watemelon flavored blunts.:tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Thanks Rick! I'll make sure I reciprocate by sending you some watemelon flavored blunts.:tu


 Rick prefers the strawberry ones


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

gorob23 said:


> YOur the 1st to say yes! I have a cigar for you:tu
> 
> Rob:w


WOOHOO! A free Black and mild!!!! Im so happy


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> WOOHOO! A free Black and mild!!!! Im so happy


:r I have the feeling your gonna fit right in:bn

Rob


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> :r I have the feeling your gonna fit right in


:chk


----------



## Chamuco (Jun 11, 2008)

Im way interested Ive never ben to one so it sould be interesting. I really dont care if its all nubeies or mixed Im sure it's going to be a good time eather way... any ideas for dates.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Chamuco said:


> Im way interested Ive never ben to one so it sould be interesting. I really dont care if its all nubeies or mixed Im sure it's going to be a good time eather way... any ideas for dates.


Look, all the SoCal HERFers might be a great bunch, even gorob IMO, but this is not a match making service. You need to wrangle up your own date.

Just don't schedule a date for July 19th, cuz that's when the HERF is


----------



## srduggins (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm still on vacation on Oak Island, NC. I'll look into dates when I get back home. (I probably shouldn't have asked the wife if she wanted a bunch of cigar smoking gorillas over).

The only reason I would like to limit it to noobs is to keep the size more manageable.

I like the idea of meeting at a smoke shop or even at lunch. I can sometimes be found at Eisenhower Park (corner of Tustin and Lincoln) or Embassy Cigars in Anaheim Hills enjoying a smoke.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Chamuco said:


> Im way interested Ive never ben to one so it sould be interesting. I really dont care if its all nubeies or mixed Im sure it's going to be a good time eather way... any ideas for dates.





EvanS said:


> Look, all the SoCal HERFers might be a great bunch, even gorob IMO, but this is not a match making service. You need to wrangle up your own date.
> 
> Just don't schedule a date for July 19th, cuz that's when the HERF is


Yep Rob has already asked Sally, but if you hurry, Susan might not be spoken for......


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

galaga said:


> Yep Rob has already asked Sally, but if you hurry, Susan might not be spoken for......


Susan is defintely spoken for...and Jesse gets very jealous! :r


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Do we have a cross dresser in the group? :r


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> Do we have a cross dresser in the group? :r


I'm not telling, but a little searching will reveal the answer. :tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

BP22 said:


> I'm not telling, but a little searching will reveal the answer. :tu


If we are talking about the dude in the pink ensemble with a wig on them I know what you are talking about :r


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> Do we have a cross dresser in the group? :r


what do you mean '*A"* ??:ss

Rob ok now leave me alone I gotta plan a herf :tpd:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

gorob23 said:


> what do you mean '*A"* ??:ss
> 
> Rob ok now leave me alone I gotta plan a herf :tpd:


I think Im going to the wrong herf lol

If I show up and you are all wearing grandmas old stocking Im running out of there!


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

I'm in for the So Cal Newbie Herf. Just let me know when and where. :ss


----------

